# "Epson Scan has stopped working"



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

I purchased a new Windows 7 compatible flatbed scanner, Epson Perfection V500 Photo, to replace my old HP Scanner that was not compatible with Windows 7. My new scanner worked great for a while, but now I'm getting an error. "Epson Scan has stopped working." I uninstalled the software and reinstalled it. The scanner starts, but then I still get the same error message. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

